# What heat pad for brooder?



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello, 

As I am preparing for babies (they're still a good 2 weeks off hatching but I like to be prepared) I would like to have a brooder ready to go just in case.

I've seen many pictures on here of heat pads, but I don't know what sort they are? 
I've googled it, and all I seem to get coming up is the "Passwell Cosy heat pad" (which is an Australian brand, which I do like!) but doing my search led me to another forum where this particular heat pad was not recommended due to it having an auto shut off and a gradual temp increase. I also sell "Reptile One" heat pads at my work but these are only suitable for glass terrariums and Im not sure I would trust them with baby birds. 

Sometimes being on the other side of the world to the majority of you guys is frustrating! If anyone could recommend a certain product (that is hopefully availale in Australia!) I would be so appreciative. 

Additional Info!
I have a plastic fish tank that I am planning on using as the brooder


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

The reptile heating pads on this side of the pond are usually fine to use. Don't worry so much about what brand of heating pad, just make sure it doesn't have an auto shut off, and you can adjust the temp, so you can set it on low, med, or high. Usually, it's the cheaper ones that don't have the auto shut off....


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You want to get one that doesn't have the automatic safety turn-off..these are hard to find these days but they do exist. I think the brand I have is Sunbeam..let me try to look it up for you.

Edit: This is what I have, it is the Sunbeam Heating Pad 731-500..and this person ships to Australia, though I am not sure how expensive that will be for you:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sunbeam-731...726?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48468b0ae6


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys, and bjknight i will look into that heat pad, it may just be available locally!


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, now Im really at a loss. The shipping unfortunately costs like double the cost of the actual product...and those heat pads are not available in Aus it seems. I've searched and searched. I even looked on the online chemist websites, as I saw that that was where most people seem to have bought them from...but to no avail. I will actually go into a chemist physically on Friday but this is going to be awfully frustrating if they don't sell them!
I will persist though!


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry to overload but I think I found one (FINALLY!) don't know how, but here's my link

http://www.crazysales.com.au/heated...&utm_source=shopping.com&utm_medium=cpc&aid=1

It has 7 temp levels and seems ok. Better than what I was finding anyway. I will probably buy it tomorrow night (for me that's Thursday night, it's getting late on a Wednesday night right now and I need my bed!)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That one looks good..and there is a review from a wildlife rescuer so it must be good for supplemental heat. Please use a thermometer and only put the pad on one half of the brooder..it gets pretty high up there in temperature so you want to monitor it in case it malfunctions or something.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep, thanks bjknight. That review was probably what decided it for me really. 

And I read every post I could about using heat pads on here, so i've already bought my thermometer (tells me in celcius AND farenheit, so I can read what you guys say is a good temp and actually know what it is! lol farenheit makes NO sense to my centigrade-trained brain)

Now I just need babies!


----------

